# wood for beef brisket?



## pighog (Aug 19, 2014)

Trying to get a general census for the most common wood for a beef brisket. I have plenty of apple and cherry and pear wood. What is your wood of choice?


----------



## padronman (Aug 19, 2014)

For brisket I am a fan of mixing Hickory and Cherry.   I love that profile.  I usually do a 40% Hickory and 60% cherry.   I also have been known to use Red Oak. 

Scott


----------



## pighog (Aug 19, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> For brisket I am a fan of mixing Hickory and Cherry.   I love that profile.  I usually do a 40% Hickory and 60% cherry.   I also have been known to use Red Oak.
> 
> Scott


Hickory is not common around here. I can go to lowes or home depot and get it. I figured hickory would have been popular for that, given its common among the southern states.


----------



## padronman (Aug 19, 2014)

Try Pecan!!!


----------



## pighog (Aug 19, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> Try Pecan!!!


don't think that is available here, or at least haven't seen any that I recall.


----------



## padronman (Aug 19, 2014)

pighog said:


> don't think that is available here, or at least haven't seen any that I recall.


There are many online resources for wood chunks.  I would forego the Lowes and Home Depot wood as it isn't that good to use in my opinion. 

Use all Cherry if you have that.....will impart a nice flavor

Scott


----------



## pighog (Aug 19, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> There are many online resources for wood chunks.  I would forego the Lowes and Home Depot wood as it isn't that good to use in my opinion.
> 
> Use all Cherry if you have that.....will impart a nice flavor
> 
> Scott


I have been seriously considering it. Since I live in Washington state,  apple and cherry is in abundance. Thanks for your input Scott!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 19, 2014)

Go on a Drive about some day and locate some wood , you should be able to find some someone wants to get rid of , or at least at a fair price. The online sources are way too expensive and might be a bit too old . I don't like smoke signals from old dried up wood . You can find good wood too easy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and . . .


----------



## gavin16 (Aug 19, 2014)

I've always been a big fan of mesquite.  Only done a few briskets so far but they've all been mesquite.  Doing a corn beef brisket within the next day or two, maybe I'll try cherry/pecan this time.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 19, 2014)

I agree with Gavin, brisket is mesquite traditionally, just like pork is hickory, and pecan I like for fowl. Mix in some cherry, apple, maple, corn cob, oak, etc etc........ just for variety.


----------



## jkn09 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm a fan of an oak/pecan mix, depending on what I have on hand.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 21, 2014)

Most anything works - but I really like mesquite, combine that with a real simple rub of salt, pepper, garlic powder, and paprika.


----------



## pighog (Aug 21, 2014)

I think I'll just do cherry cause that's mostly what I have and see how that works.


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 21, 2014)

I just did my last brisket on my electric ECB a couple of weeks ago with cherry. It was good, but it was mild. Next time I'll use my offset smoker and red oak.


----------



## pighog (Aug 21, 2014)

Grillmonkey said:


> I just did my last brisket on my electric ECB a couple of weeks ago with cherry. It was good, but it was mild.


Really? Wonderful, now you got me rethinking this.


----------



## jtyler48 (Aug 28, 2014)

pighog said:


> don't think that is available here, or at least haven't seen any that I recall.


I love smoking with Pecan. 

Home Depot usually has it in chips and chunks. Check online to see if your store has it in stock.


----------



## pighog (Aug 28, 2014)

jtyler48 said:


> I love smoking with Pecan.
> 
> Home Depot usually has it in chips and chunks. Check online to see if your store has it in stock.


Was just there and never thought to look.


----------



## knifebld (Aug 28, 2014)

I smoke briskets with Mesquite and a little Pecan....but to be honest, I have not really developed the pallet to be able to clearly distinguish between woods.


----------



## pighog (Aug 28, 2014)

I wasn't sure if the cherry would be sufficient enough or not.





knifebld said:


> I smoke briskets with Mesquite and a little Pecan....but to be honest, I have not really developed the pallet to be able to clearly distinguish between woods.


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 28, 2014)

Go with cherry. It will be great.


----------



## pighog (Aug 28, 2014)

Grillmonkey said:


> Go with cherry. It will be great.


I think I will at point in the game. Thank you


----------



## acres87 (Aug 28, 2014)

I live in prairie country, not a lot of wood here.  I am blessed to have a patient who winters in AZ and brings back pecan and mesquite logs for me.  I will say I mix a chunk of hickory in with everything, still a Buckeye at heart.  Thanks for posting the question interesting to see the responses.


----------



## pighog (Aug 28, 2014)

acres87 said:


> I live in prairie country, not a lot of wood here.  I am blessed to have a patient who winters in AZ and brings back pecan and mesquite logs for me.  I will say I mix a chunk of hickory in with everything, still a Buckeye at heart.  Thanks for posting the question interesting to see the responses.


I'm a Hoosier originally but now live in Washington state. Mostly apple and cherry.


----------



## forktender (Aug 30, 2014)

So what did you end up going with ?

I like cherry ,apple and red wine soaked oak mixed together.

The last one I did I used mesquite , hickory and pecan and I didn't wrap............the smoke was a little heavy for some others loved it.

Personally I stick with the cherry ,apple and oak mixed together next time........they  turn out amazing !


----------



## pighog (Aug 31, 2014)

forktender said:


> So what did you end up going with ?
> I like cherry ,apple and red wine soaked oak mixed together.
> The last one I did I used mesquite , hickory and pecan and I didn't wrap............the smoke was a little heavy for some others loved it.
> Personally I stick with the cherry ,apple and oak mixed together next time........they  turn out amazing !


Forktender, I haven't started yet. My neighbor had asked me to do one for the first game of the regular football season here in a couple weeks, to which he said he would supply the brisket. So i thought I would throw the question out on what the majority of the people use. So far I'm getting responses with cherry/apple and a few others.


----------



## justin83 (Oct 17, 2014)

I live in Texas, so pecan, hickory and mesquite are plentiful.  I've found that pecan and mesquite are great for brisket alone or blended with a fruit wood. Hickory is good also, but if your going to use it, do so sparingly,  use to much and it will impart a bitter taste in your meats.


----------



## larry tiner (Apr 4, 2015)

I agree with PadronMan, but my percentages are 2/3 hickory, 1/3 cherry.  Lately I have added oak, so now it's about a 1/3 of each.  Living in Texas, it has always been "mesquite only".  I'm tired of it and welcome oak now for steaks, etc.  but my MES goes with the above-mentioned thirds.


----------



## bbqpit77 (Apr 5, 2015)

50 hickory and 50 apple. Or 100 oak


----------



## mikeincalgary (Apr 5, 2015)

Envious  of those that have local wood options. If I went local would only have spruce/pine. Most other wood needs to be shipped in.


----------



## larry tiner (Apr 5, 2015)

Mikeincalgary, our local grocery stores offer assorted woods along with the briquettes.


----------

